# Resale Agent Trying to Sell a Unit at Carriage Ridge



## BM243923 (Mar 3, 2022)

A resale agent on facebook has a Carriage Ridge Unit for sale.
He is an American company and does not know what is happening with Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge.
I tried telling him the resort has been sold and is now a hotel.
He would not listen and wrote me a nasty comment so I deleted my post.
He kept saying the unit would not be for sale if it is not available.
Poor sucker who falls for his advertisment and buys the unit


----------



## barto (Mar 5, 2022)

I think I saw that one too (and your post, although I didn't see his nasty comment back).  Jay Brown?


----------



## BM243923 (Mar 5, 2022)

That is the one. He wrote after I said I give up trying to help.


----------

